

Lets see how long this stays up on HN - ascendant
http://cryptome.org/2012/07/censored-slashdot-post.htm

======
Metatron
Censorship on the part of a private body is nothing new, and completely
acceptable. If the owner/controllers of a website don't want certain content
on their site then they are completely within their rights to remove it.

This is a meta-article. It has a small amount of value to Slashdot as content,
but then a massive negative value for its nature concerning the gaming of an
online community, which Slashdot is.

It'd be like posting a guide to DDOSing vBulletin on a vBulletin forum.

It's fair enough to post the content on a lone website, but not in an online
community. You can claim that knowledge of the article is harmless, and will
inform the public, but it won't stop people trying to use it as a set of
guidelines. And is that worth all of Slashdots time to clean up? No.

But ultimately, it's a private site, they can do what they want. If you don't
like it, then go somewhere else.

~~~
nacorbier
I've never understood why people think "Freedom of Speech" applies to private
enterprise. Freedom of Speech provides, as far as the internet is concerned,
that the US Government (if it has jurisdiction over your hosting provider or
domain name) will not censor your material unless it violates a federal law
(including the National Security Act or Atomic Energy Act.)

If you post instructions for an exploit of software X on their own forums,
they'll probably remove it. If you post it on a website that doesn't care, you
will most likely be "safe" in that the material will not be removed. It would
take a federal case to remove that information, if it was illegal.

But some people, it seems, believe that "Freedom of Speech" applies to
everyone, as in "If I like X, you shouldn't be able to remove X."
Unfortunately, many times, that person dislikes Y and seeks to actively remove
Y from any site he's active on through various means -- downvoting, flagging
as spam, offensive replies, disinformation, etc. al.

------
HarrietJones
They're talking about it over on Metafilter.

<http://www.metafilter.com/118170>

Part of the reason it may have been deleted is because it probably has nothing
to do with the government, and because as a document, it's been kicking around
(and publicly available) for at least 4 years.

I was initially super excited that it was knowledge too powerful even for
SlashDot, but the opposite may be true.

------
_delirium
The mentioned post did spend a good amount of time on the HN frontpage
yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4277278>

~~~
bdfh42
Does rather have the feel of an academic exercise though.

Notice all possible outcomes are the result of some grand conspiracy.

Probably see some write up on this experiment in community paranoia late in
the year.

------
HarrietJones
Here's some Slashdot Moderators talking about the fact they didn't delete it:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/wzmdu/censored_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/wzmdu/censored_slashdot_post_describes_in_explicit/c5hzate)

